# Anna Beginner Friendliness



## Keggs

Hi all,

Decided to take the plunge and get into home espresso (much to the consternation of my girlfriend over the tinyness of our kitchen). After about a month of researching the Anna has cropped up as an appealing option - I even managed to find the PID version over on Amazon De. The compact size was a real draw.

I'm just wondering if anyone has had any experience with the Anna as a newbie, or even just any insight on what it'd be like for a newbie to use?

Considering a couple of options at the moment - but the PID and small footprint are real draws!

Thanks,

Dara


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Keggs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Decided to take the plunge and get into home espresso (much to the consternation of my girlfriend over the tinyness of our kitchen). After about a month of researching the Anna has cropped up as an appealing option - I even managed to find the PID version over on Amazon De. The compact size was a real draw.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone has had any experience with the Anna as a newbie, or even just any insight on what it'd be like for a newbie to use?
> 
> Considering a couple of options at the moment - but the PID and small footprint are real draws!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dara


 Hi. The main drawback with the Anna is that it has a 57mm group, and, that is not a standard size. Most of the groups are 58mm. Therefore, when you need to service your machine, or want to buy accessories, you'd be stuck with what Lelit has to offer.

Otherwise, no doubt it's a fine machine for the money.

However... Which grinder have you? In order to make espresso, you'll need a good burr grinder. The Eureka Mignon Silenzio or Manuale are great entry-level grinders.

What sort of budget do you have in mind?


----------



## Keggs

That's a good point about the 57mm portafilter - this might seem like a stupid question but surely Lelit aren't the only people making 57mm baskets and whatnot?

I already have a Sage Smart Grinder Pro, which people regard either quite well or think is a piece of sh1t depending on who you ask!

I've been looking at second hand machines and the Lelit would really be on the upward end of my budget as I don't want to over invest from the getgo!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Keggs said:


> That's a good point about the 57mm portafilter - this might seem like a stupid question but surely Lelit aren't the only people making 57mm baskets and whatnot?
> 
> I already have a Sage Smart Grinder Pro, which people regard either quite well or think is a piece of sh1t depending on who you ask!
> 
> I've been looking at second hand machines and the Lelit would really be on the upward end of my budget as I don't want to over invest from the getgo!


 Good stuff. You'll also need a coffee tamper then 🙂

It might be fine. I know Ascaso makes (not sure if still do) 57mm groups.

Here's a review by our glorious James Hoffmann:


----------



## Keggs

Ah our Lord and Saviour here to shine the light of knowledge once again!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Personally - I think you'll be making a slight mistake in buying that machine if you are really into espresso. I fear you'll grow out of this machine rather quickly. For half the money, you could get a second hang Gaggia Classic and try that maybe? If you don't like it, you can sell it on without loosing much money.

If you do like it, you can keep going until your budget permits to buy a machine which you'll truly enjoy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keggs

Your advice has reassured me as I've just put an offer on a Gaggia Classic from a member here on the forum! It's got a few of the upgrades James Hoffman discusses in the video, and is still considerably cheaper than it would be for me to get the Lelit from Germany!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Keggs said:


> Your advice has reassured me as I've just put an offer on a Gaggia Classic from a member here on the forum! It's got a few of the upgrades James Hoffman discusses in the video, and is still considerably cheaper than it would be for me to get the Lelit from Germany!


 Oh wow! Well done!

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55117-gaggia-classic-pid-opv-mod-and-steam-wand-plus-accessories-great-starter-kit-%C2%A327500-collected/?do=embed

Wow! PID and everything! Excellent! Enjoy your journey!!!!!


----------



## Keggs

I know! Having lost out on 2 unmodded Classics and two unmodded Rancilio Silvias on ebay I couldn't believe my luck when I stumbled onto the forum and it was literally on the top of the classifieds!

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## shiner25

Keggs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Decided to take the plunge and get into home espresso (much to the consternation of my girlfriend over the tinyness of our kitchen). After about a month of researching the Anna has cropped up as an appealing option - I even managed to find the PID version over on Amazon De. The compact size was a real draw.
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone has had any experience with the Anna as a newbie, or even just any insight on what it'd be like for a newbie to use?
> 
> Considering a couple of options at the moment - but the PID and small footprint are real draws!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dara


 I was tempted to get this but what puts me off is the ridiculous 57mm they chose to put on that. Whoever came up with that idea needs to be fired from lelit. Idiots. I recommend the Victoria ( has a 58mm, and many more options )

As for the Gaggia Classic Pro, i wouldn't touch that with a barge pole. Beyond lacking the essentials like pre-infusion, auto-refill and a PID and Pressure gauge without requiring ridiculous pissing around inside and installing stuff which defeats the whole purpose of buying a machine. ( and it adds to the price) If you have to do that you might as well go up instead of end up with a frankenstein looking machine. But the biggest issue is a cheap alumunium boiler on the Gaggia. There is a reason higher end models steer clear of them, and one is health issues. But hey, knock your socks off. There are always companies offering shiny machines that might look good but under their hood they aren't. Take Breville for instance. Those machines need a hammer taken to them.


----------



## profesor_historia

shiner25 said:


> I was tempted to get this but what puts me off is the ridiculous 57mm they chose to put on that. Whoever came up with that idea needs to be fired from lelit. Idiots. I recommend the Victoria ( has a 58mm, and many more options )
> As for the Gaggia Classic Pro, i wouldn't touch that with a barge pole. Beyond lacking the essentials like pre-infusion, auto-refill and a PID and Pressure gauge without requiring ridiculous pissing around inside and installing stuff which defeats the whole purpose of buying a machine. ( and it adds to the price) If you have to do that you might as well go up instead of end up with a frankenstein looking machine. But the biggest issue is a cheap alumunium boiler on the Gaggia. There is a reason higher end models steer clear of them, and one is health issues. But hey, knock your socks off. There are always companies offering shiny machines that might look good but under their hood they aren't. Take Breville for instance. Those machines need a hammer taken to them.


Do you expect Gaggia classic to offer all the things you list for that price? The non HX machines don't have auto-refill, very few machines in general offer preinfusion, which is not something fundamental in my opinion. 
Your tone is a bit too aggressive I think, you are free to buy anything you want .

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiner25

profesor_historia said:


> Do you expect Gaggia classic to offer all the things you list for that price? The non HX machines don't have auto-refill, very few machines in general offer preinfusion, which is not something fundamental in my opinion.
> Your tone is a bit too aggressive I think, you are free to buy anything you want   .
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


 Do i expect them to offer that for that price? Yes, no, maybe.

I expect what I would expect if I was building any machine.

Think. Use your noggin. Think about the end user.

Sure every company is entitled to have different models that step up in price with different features.

However, putting out a machine that requires people to MOD and fiddle around and create a Frankenstein version - screams amateur, especially when paying for a PID to be installed gets you to the price point of an ANNA 2 which already has a PID ( and a pressure gauge).

But hey, each to their own.


----------



## georgios

brass boiler vs aluminium....lelit is the best italian home espresso machine producer. top notch quality for reasonable price. I personally owned 2 lelit Anna pl41 , a Lelit Victoria and now i use a lelit Pl41 plus pid . Never had a single problem and the coffee produced is always excellent.But i recommend buying a PID machine because it allows use to set the brewing temperature according to the coffee used.


----------



## PortafilterPrepper

I just picked up an Anna of Ebay for £250 (barley used) with tamper and other stuff. I'm awaiting shipment. I plan on using it for a year or so (make sure it is a hobby I plan on sticking with) and then flipping it. I managed to get a IMS basket but will buy nothing else 57 mm specific.

Is there any other essential items that are 57mm (shower head) or am I set? I have a rock GC grinder which I'll upgrade at some point as it takes bloody ages.


----------

